# oss_open(): Failed to open audio device (/dev/sound/dsp)

## lukio

oss_open(): Failed to open audio device (/dev/sound/dsp): No such file or directory. Mam takie problem: podczas konfiguracji kernela wybralem zly audio controller. Po zakonczeniu instalacji gdy sie kaplem ze jest zly zrobilem make menuconfig i zmienilem juz na dobry ale proble nadal pozostal. Prosze o pomoc

----------

## Dawid159

Problem leży w prawach dostępu do /dev/sound/dsp. Sprawdź czy Twój użytkownik znajduje się w grupie audio  :Wink: 

----------

## lukio

Ten blad pojawia sie na uzytkowniku root takze mysle ze z prawami dostepu jest ok

----------

## arsen

/dev/sound/dsp zostaje utworzony przez OSS, jeśli wkompilowałes sterownik alsy to wkompiluj też emulacje OSS w sekcji alsa jeśli używasz programów na OSS. Napisz jeszcze przy jakim sofcie to masz, jeśli soft wspiera alsa bezpośredno to skonfiguruj program bez OSS.

----------

## lukio

karta Realtek ALC655 AC97 codec Chip. Jest to zintegrowana karta. Mysle ze moja karta graficzna nie potrzebuje sterownikow alsa - ale moge sie mylic. 

Chipset

   1. Northbridge : VIA KT600

   2. Southbridge : VIA 8237

   3. Integrated peripherals

         1. VIA VT6306 IEEE1394 controller

         2. Realtek Ethernet 10/100Mb LAN chip

         3. Realtek ALC655 AC97 codec Chip

----------

## arsen

To pokaż dokładnie co wkompilowałeś w kernel jeżeli chodzi o dzwięk, a alsa zawsze jest lepsza, jak karta jest wspierana (a twoja jest wpierana) to lepiej zawsze mieć alse niż jej nie mieć.

Aha, jaki masz kernel?

----------

## lukio

Linux Kernel v2.6.10

DeviceDrivers->Sound->Advenced Linux Sound Architectur->

<*>Sequencer Suport

  <> Sequencer dummy suport

<*> OSS Mixer API

<*> OSS PCM (digital audio) API

[*] OSS Sequencer API

[] Verbose printk

[] Debug

Kolejno w 

Generc devices --> nic

ISA Devices --> nic

PCI Devices --> <*> VIA 82C686A/B, 8233/8235 AC97 Controller

USB Devices --> nic

----------

## arsen

nie wiem czy sobie zdajesz sprawe ale to co wkompilowałeś to właśnie alsa  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DeviceDrivers->Sound->Advenced Linux Sound Architectur->
> 
> 

 

napisz przy jakim programie masz te problemy.

----------

## lukio

Wiec ten blad mialem przy 'mplayer'  i 'wmix' ale juz nie mam bo jeszcze raz zainstalowalem alsa. Jednak nadal nie mam dzwieku. Przy 'mplayer' teraz jest nastepujacy komentarz:

...

audio_setup: Can't open audio devices /dev/dsp: no such device

AO: [esd] esd_open_sound failed : Broken pipe

ao_nas: init(): Can't open audio server -> nosound

SDL: Unable to open audio: No available audio devices. 

...

----------

## arsen

a zobacz czy na driverze alsy w mplayer będzie ok....

czyli w:

```

/etc/mplayer.conf

```

wstaw:

```

ao=alsa

```

zobacz czy będzie dzwięk, jak nie to pokaż zaś jaki dostajesz komunikat, aha jeszcze jedno:

zainstaluj jak nie masz:

```

emerge alsa-lib

emerge alsa-headers

```

upewnij się także czy mplayera skompilowałeś z USE="alsa"

----------

## lukio

Teraz sa takie komentarze odnosnie dzwieku

Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound

Audio: no sound

Mam jeszcze takie bledy podczas proby otwarcia mp3 w xmms:

Pleas check that:

Your Sound card is configured properly

You have the correct output plugin selected

No other program is blocking the soundcard

----------

## arsen

pokaż wynik:

```

dmesg |grep #0

```

oraz:

```

cat /proc/pci |grep audio

```

----------

## lukio

Komenda

```
dmesg |grep #0 
```

nie daje zadnego rezultatu

natomiast 

```

cat /proc/pci |grep audio 
```

Multimedia audio controller: Via Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 96)

----------

## arsen

Ja już nie mam pojęcia. Z tego co przedstawiłeś, czyli wynik cat /proc/pci |grep audio oraz opcji które wkompilowałeś to musi ci chociaż  karte wykrywać a tak się nie dzieje... Napewno po skompilowaniu kernela botujesz ten nowy kernel ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Dawid159

 *lukio wrote:*   

> Mysle ze moja karta graficzna nie potrzebuje sterownikow alsa

 

Tak dla ścisłości  :Smile:  alsa to sterowniki dla karty dźwiękowej  :Wink: 

----------

## muchar

 *lukio wrote:*   

> karta Realtek ALC655 AC97 codec Chip. Jest to zintegrowana karta. Mysle ze moja karta graficzna nie potrzebuje sterownikow alsa - ale moge sie mylic. 

 

Raczej sie nie mylisz. Twoja karta GRAFICZNA nie potrzebuje zadnych sterownikow dzwieku  :Smile: 

----------

## lukio

Kombinowalem i wyszlo mi ze sie nic nie chce uruchomic - podczas staru lilo wyswietla komunikat - Loading gentooEDBA is big; kernel setup stack overlaps LILO secend stage. Teraz raczej to jest problemem a nie karta dzwiekowa. Prosze o pomoc

----------

## HezniK

nie wiem co z tym lilo, ale z dziekowka mialem kiedys podobnie. jak na konsoli sie uruchamialo mplayera czy mpg123 (domyslnie korzystajace u mnie z oss) to wyskakiwalo cos w rodzaju: Can't find /dev/dsp. to dziwne bo moduly wszystkie byly wgrywane a pliki urzadzen (mam udev) nie byly tworzone. rozwiazaniem okazalo sie nie wgrywanie modulow do karty dzwiekowej w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-x.x i przerzucenie uslugi alsasound z runlevelu default do boot. dziwny problem, ujawnil sie przy zmianie jadra.

mam nadzieje ze to pomoze.

aha a co do tego ze alsa jest niby taka lepsza od oss to nie zgodze sie w jednym przypadku: w mplayerze korzystam z oss (emulacja przez alse), poniewaz przy normalnej alsie przy odtwarzaniu filmow wykorzystuwane jest u mnie wiecej procka ! (jakies 15%). no i ogolnie jak idzie dzwiek przez emulacje oss to jakos sie mniej tnie niz przy alsie.

----------

## lukio

 *muchar wrote:*   

>  *lukio wrote:*   karta Realtek ALC655 AC97 codec Chip. Jest to zintegrowana karta. Mysle ze moja karta graficzna nie potrzebuje sterownikow alsa - ale moge sie mylic.  
> 
> Raczej sie nie mylisz. Twoja karta GRAFICZNA nie potrzebuje zadnych sterownikow dzwieku 

 

Omylilem sie  :Very Happy:  .

Ale mam teraz problem wiekszy. Gentoo nie chce wogole wystartowac. Wlasnie skonczylem konfigurowac kernel z liveCD ale i tak nic sie nie ruszylo. No moze tyle ze na ekranie pojawia sie napis 

```
Loading Gentoo.............................................
```

i sie dalej nic nie dziej

----------

## lukio

Temat umarl  :Sad: . ????

----------

## Dawid159

Po rekompilacji kernela, przeładowałeś lilo  :Question:  Też kiedyś miałem podobny problem, rozwiązałem go chyba w ten sposób, że pod liveCD jeszcze raz skompilowałem kernel i w lilo dodałem go pod inną nazwą niż ten co był wcześniej  :Wink: 

P.S. Dlaczego uważasz, że temat umarł  :Question: 

----------

## lukio

Wiec zrobilem wszystko jeszcze raz - konfiguracja jadra spod liveCD, 

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.10-r1
```

oraz 

```
/sbin/lilo]
```

 i jestem juz zalogowany ale startx nie dziala 

```
 Fatal server error:

No screan found
```

 a wyzej pisze (EE) NVIDIA(0): failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0): ***Aborting***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have usable configuration

----------

## milu

 *lukio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  Fatal server error:
> 
> ...

 

No system pięknie napisał czego mu brakuje: NVIDIA kernel module!

To go zainstaluj:

```
emerge nvidia-kernel
```

----------

## lukio

```
emerge nvidia-kernel
```

Zrobilem ale wlasnie w tym rzecz ze blad dalej wystepuje

----------

## milu

Rebootowałeś komputer/masz załadowany ten moduł??

```
lsmod
```

Jeszcze konfiguracja Xów może do tego dojść

----------

## lukio

Dobra

zrobilem

```
modules-update
```

potem

```
reboot
```

i wszystko chula ale nadal nie mam dzwieku co jest glownym tematem.

Podaje jeszcze raz jaka mam karte muzyczna

Realtek ALC655 AC97 codec Chip

Prosze o pomoc w zainstalowaniu jej pomyslnie

----------

## Dawid159

Też miałem kiedyś wielkie problemy ze skonfigurowaniem alsy tej co znajduje się w kernelu. Oto co zrobiłem, aby rozwiązać problem:

- wkompilowałem w kernel obsługe PnP i wywaliłem z niego całkowicie alse

- zainstalowałem alsa-driver, alsa-headers, alsa-lib, alsa-utils, alsa-oss

- potem wykonałem alsaconf programik wykrył moją karte dźwiękową i ładnie ją sobie skonfigurował  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

Dawid

----------

## lukio

No coz skorzystalem z twojej rady  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - wkompilowałem w kernel obsługe PnP i wywaliłem z niego całkowicie alse
> 
> - zainstalowałem alsa-driver, alsa-headers, alsa-lib, alsa-utils, alsa-oss
> ...

 

ale nadal nici z dzwieku

----------

## milu

 *lukio wrote:*   

> ale nadal nici z dzwieku

 

tzn że co? nie słychać z głośników czy którykolwiek z playerów wyskakuje z błędem??

Jeśli to pierwsze to pobaw się suwakami w alsamixer, jeśli to drugie to co to za komunikaty. Przytocz, skopiuj etc.

----------

## lukio

chodzi o program mplayer

Wystepuja nastepujace komunikaty:

Couldnot open/initialize audio device -> no sound

Audio : no sound

----------

## Dawid159

a alsaconf poprawnie wykrywa Twoją karte  :Question:  Robiłeś restart po instalacji alsy  :Question: 

----------

## lukio

Tak wykrywa.

----------

## Dawid159

Moduły są ładowane, co pokazuje lsmod  :Question:  Sprawdź czy alsa startuje, jak nie to ją uruchom /etc/init.d/alsasound start możesz też zrobić rc-update add alsasound default  :Wink: 

----------

## lukio

Kurcze wszystko to robilem. Korzystalem z pomocy

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix

Dzieki za pomoc

----------

